# Earth Zoom Maps



## Fathom (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi liebe Tutorials User,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Habe das Tutorial "earth Zoom" bei videocopilot gemacht http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorials/earth_zoom/
Und würde das selbe gerne nun mit London machen. Also den Zoom auf London (und gegebenenfalls noch andere Städte). 
Kennt Ihr gute Seiten wo man das Bildmaterial bekommt? Also Luftaufnahmen in großer Auflösung? Hab schon bei global maps etc geschaut aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.

Schonmal vielen Dank


----------



## darkframe (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

Du kannst auch mal hier schauen (ehemals Microsoft Visual Earth, jetzt über Bing). Im Wesentlichen ist da aber die Auflösung ähnlich wie bei Google. Außerdem sind auch bei Microsoft nicht alle Gegenden in der gleichen Auflösung vorhanden, wie z.B. bei den gößeren Städten. Von der Nasa gibt's noch World Wind, was aber in der Auflösung oft schlechter ist, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Luftaufnahmen in wirklich hoher Auflösung wirst Du in der Regel nur gegen Bezahlung bekommen (hier z.B. von London).


----------

